# KDE 4.3.5 qt update knotify4

## morpheus2051

N'Abend!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Seit dem auf meinem AMD64 System die qt-* auf die Version 4.6.2 aktualisiert wurden erzeugt knotify4 auf beiden Cores meines Systems etwa 50% Last. Zudem zeigt top zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Zombieprozess. Wenn ich knotify4 kille geht die Systemlast wieder zurück 

Dieses Verhalten lässt sich zuverlässig durch Folgendes erzeugen:

Ich habe mir zum Updaten meines Rechners ein kleines Script geschrieben. Dieses rufe ich mit dem Kommando 

```
kdesu -c "konsole -e upd"
```

 auf. Wenn sich das Script beendet wird die Konsole in der es lief geschlossen. Dieses ist das normale Verhalten. Nur dann tauchen zwei knotify4 Prozesse auf, die als root laufen, und fressen meine CPU auf. Dies geschieht erst seit dem update der qt-libs.

Ich habe schon alles außer qt-* was der Befehl 

```
equery d qt-core
```

 ausgibt neu gebaut. Hat nichts geholfen. Des weiteren habe ich .kde4 gelöscht. Hat auch nichts gebracht. Ist dies ein Bug oder ein Fehler meines Systems?

Weiterhin weiß ich nicht ob dieses Zusammenhängt oder ein anderer Fehler ist. Ich logge mich per kdm ein. Ich habe ein Hintergrundbild ihm zugewiesen. Dieses wird ebenfalls seit dem update der qt-* Packete nicht mehr dargestellt. 

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-tuxonice-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================                                         

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-tuxonice-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7400_@_2.16GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13  

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 03 Mar 2010 09:00:01 +0000                                                        

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                              

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                              

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                                

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                             

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                              

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                               

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                        

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/  http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages/"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 ipw3945 jpeg kde libnotify mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ntp nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vdpau vorbis x264 xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

qt-core auf meinem System:

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1  USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake -pch" 0 kB

```

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

GrußLast edited by morpheus2051 on Wed Mar 03, 2010 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## morpheus2051

Falschen Button erwischt. Sorry!

----------

## morpheus2051

Ich habe versucht knotify4 zu deaktivieren. Das hat auch nichts gebracht. 

Jetzt wollte ich mit strace dem Problem an den Kragen gehen. 

strace gibt für den knotify Prozess, der unter meinem Benutzernamen läuft folgendes aus:

```

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLIN}]) 

read(10, 0x1f7e224, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)                             

read(7, "l\1\0\1@\0\0\0\311\2\0\0u\0\0\0\1\1o\0\7\0\0\0/Notify\0"..., 2048) = 200                                  

read(7, 0x1f635f0, 2048)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)                             

read(10, 0x1f7e224, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)                             

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 3, 0) = 0 (Timeout)                   

read(10, 0x1f7e224, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)                             

writev(7, [{"l\2\1\1\4\0\0\0$\0\0\0\37\0\0\0\6\1s\0\4\0\0\0:1.7\0\0\0\0"..., 48}, {"\0\0\0\0", 4}], 2) = 52        

read(10, 0x1f7e224, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)                             

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=10, revents=POLLIN}])

read(10, "\34m\373\0007\2\0\0\222\1\0\0\177\211\17\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096) = 32                  

read(10, 0x1f7e224, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)                             

read(10, 0x1f7e224, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)                             

read(10, 0x1f7e224, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)                         

```

Daraus werde ich nicht schlau. Desweiteren tauchen, wenn knotify4 verrückt spielt, knotify4 Prozesse unter dem Benutzer root auf. Die PIDs dieser Prozesse ändern sich so schnell, dass ich strace nicht auf diese Prozesse, die letztendlich die Systemlast erzeugen, loslassen kann.

Wie kann ich dieses doch sehr unschöne Problem weiter eingrenzen oder wie kann ich strace dazu bringen die amok laufenden knotify4 Prozesse zu überwachen?

----------

